# California dealer requiring smog check



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Any California people here been required to pay for a smog check upon picking up their ED car at the dealer? Santa Barbara BMW is requiring this. I thought I bought a new car?


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry I can't help you on that question. So your car is in, I posted about Centuras Leader the other day. Anyway, I'm trying to sell my e36, I was told by a potential buyer that I needed to provide a smog check on selling the car... does anybody know what the regs are on this?


----------



## Uncle Fester (Feb 18, 2005)

TGray5 said:


> Any California people here been required to pay for a smog check upon picking up their ED car at the dealer? Santa Barbara BMW is requiring this. I thought I bought a new car?


Yes, apparently you have to do this on import, or so I was told (also by SB).


----------



## djw521 (Jan 30, 2003)

Not sure if any of this will help but here is my confused experiences. 

I did an ed in 2003. Drove the 325 for a month in europe. I did not license through the dealer as when I paid for the car one month prior to pick up the dealer wanted me to pay for the sales tax and license at that time. When I tried to license the car after pick up the DMV required me to get a smog check. I tried to argue that it was new and showed the new car certificate. They would not change their view. It was easier to go get the smog check ( cost something like 75.00) then fight the DMV. 

I did ED again in 2004 for a 545. This time the dealer allowed me to pay for the sales tax and license when I picked it up in September 2004. Knowing the issue I had in 03 and the long lines at the DMV I opted to do it at the dealer. The question of a smog check never came up.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

e36M3r said:


> Anyway, I'm trying to sell my e36, I was told by a potential buyer that I needed to provide a smog check on selling the car... does anybody know what the regs are on this?


Correct on selling a used car to a private party. You need to smog it; so that, they can register it and it has to be within 30 days of the actual sale.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the info :thumbup:



Calif65GM said:


> Correct on selling a used car to a private party. You need to smog it; so that, they can register it and it has to be within 30 days of the actual sale.


----------



## euro-d (Sep 28, 2004)

There was a new regulation that started a couple years ago that does not require smog checks on vehicles less than 5 years old unless the vehicle is resold.
Since the car was purchased new and did not change owners since its original purchase, why would a smog check be required by DMV?


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

euro-d said:


> There was a new regulation that started a couple years ago that does not require smog checks on vehicles less than 5 years old unless the vehicle is resold.
> Since the car was purchased new and did not change owners since its original purchase, why would a smog check be required by DMV?


Actually I think the regulation is 4 years and it doesn't require smog check even if the car is resold. One more reason that I shouldn't need it on a new car.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

As I already stated in another thread but shall repeat here:

Back in March, 2001, I travelled to Oregon to pick up a brand new 530i. Upon visiting DMV to register the car, they told me a smog certificate was needed despite this nice little piece of paper saying the car was CA-legal for smog. All she told me was that the paper indicated the car *should* pass CA smog testing just fne but that they needed the actual test performed.

I dunno...I paid FULL sales tax on my car so I was paying sales tax as if the car was brand spanking new...you'd think I wouldn't have to have it smog checked as well.... :dunno: $70 as I recall at the dealer since the corner gas station didn't have a clue...


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

http://www.dmv.ca.gov/vr/smog.htm

I just went thru this yesterday to make sure I didn't have to smog my car before delivering to the new owners. All the rules are at that link, for California anyway.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

jvr530i said:


> http://www.dmv.ca.gov/vr/smog.htm
> 
> I just went thru this yesterday to make sure I didn't have to smog my car before delivering to the new owners. All the rules are at that link, for California anyway.


I've read that website...please point me to a section that says ED cars need or don't need smog check.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> As I already stated in another thread but shall repeat here:
> 
> Back in March, 2001, I travelled to Oregon to pick up a brand new 530i. Upon visiting DMV to register the car, they told me a smog certificate was needed despite this nice little piece of paper saying the car was CA-legal for smog. All she told me was that the paper indicated the car *should* pass CA smog testing just fne but that they needed the actual test performed.
> 
> I dunno...I paid FULL sales tax on my car so I was paying sales tax as if the car was brand spanking new...you'd think I wouldn't have to have it smog checked as well.... :dunno: $70 as I recall at the dealer since the corner gas station didn't have a clue...


Well, I can understand somewhat for out of state cars, as not all cars, but most, are built to California smog specs.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

TGray5 said:


> I've read that website...please point me to a section that says ED cars need or don't need smog check.


Near as I can tell, no such section exists so you need a smog check.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> Near as I can tell, no such section exists so you need a smog check.


What??? That makes no sense

I'm hoping some other Calif ED people that took delivery from other than SB BMW can comment....C'mon people help me out...did you need a smog check and did your dealer charge you for it?


----------



## jackie (May 11, 2005)

I've been lurking on this site, and the X3 one, for a couple months, and finally decided I need to jump in. I took delivery of my X3 last month from Stevens Creek BMW, and no one said a word about a smog check...


----------



## djw521 (Jan 30, 2003)

As I tried to say in an earlier post, The DMV may not have it correct but you can not fight that and win. They hold all the power. If you can get the dealer to accept the sales tax and do the license with the CA DMV that is the easiet way to avoid the hassle.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

djw521 said:


> As I tried to say in an earlier post, The DMV may not have it correct but you can not fight that and win. They hold all the power. If you can get the dealer to accept the sales tax and do the license with the CA DMV that is the easiet way to avoid the hassle.


Umm, the dealer is the one requiring the smog check. I've already paid them for the registration and its a lease so there is no sales tax paid to the dealer...so yes, what I'm looking for is ammunition I can use to convince them its not required. But good point...I can tell them I'll register it myself and take my chances with the DMV.

Thanks Jackie...that's what I'm looking for is confirmation that this is not being done statewide.


----------



## euro-d (Sep 28, 2004)

TGray5 said:


> Umm, the dealer is the one requiring the smog check. I've already paid them for the registration and its a lease so there is no sales tax paid to the dealer...so yes, what I'm looking for is ammunition I can use to convince them its not required. But good point...I can tell them I'll register it myself and take my chances with the DMV.
> 
> Thanks Jackie...that's what I'm looking for is confirmation that this is not being done statewide.


Well, what proof do they have saying that a smog check is required? Make them prove it with more than "because we say so."
It is not up to the dealer to require or not require a smog test, it has to be a DMV requirement that they can site.
If they can't, it is their mistake.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Well, I'm heading to the DMV on Friday to gather paperwork from the DMV so that I can pick my car up.

I did a european delivery but then had the car sent to a different dealer for me to pick up the car (called a "courtesy delivery"). I bought the car (lease) from a dealer in Oregon but had a courtesy delivery done to a dealer here in the Bay Area (Peter Pan BMW in San Mateo).

My Oregon dealer sent paperwork on Monday (5/9) to the DMV office I directed them to. I made an online appointment there at 3:30 this Friday. I guess I will find out what the skinny is on this car and whether or not I need to fork out for a smog test.

I dunno, but I'm finding out these courtesy deliveries don't seem to be very courteous since I have to run around now and file DMV paperwork but it beats driving 600 miles and back to pick up my car! 

Stay tuned for what happens Friday afternoon....


----------



## euro-d (Sep 28, 2004)

Ågent99 said:


> Well, I'm heading to the DMV on Friday to gather paperwork from the DMV so that I can pick my car up.
> 
> I did a european delivery but then had the car sent to a different dealer for me to pick up the car (called a "courtesy delivery"). I bought the car (lease) from a dealer in Oregon but had a courtesy delivery done to a dealer here in the Bay Area (Peter Pan BMW in San Mateo).
> 
> ...


The courtesy delivery from a dealer outside of California is probably adding to the confusion regarding the smog test. That is probably the root of the problem.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

I did my ED in 2000 and wasn't required to get a smog cert. upon redelivery. Oddly, I haven't been asked to get one - ever - and it's over 4 years old now.

Back in 1984 when I did my first ED, California did require it, as odd as it sounds. But that had since changed.



TGray5 said:


> Any California people here been required to pay for a smog check upon picking up their ED car at the dealer? Santa Barbara BMW is requiring this. I thought I bought a new car?


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Why don't you just register it in Oregon and use Beewang's address up there?



Ågent99 said:


> Well, I'm heading to the DMV on Friday to gather paperwork from the DMV so that I can pick my car up.
> 
> I did a european delivery but then had the car sent to a different dealer for me to pick up the car (called a "courtesy delivery"). I bought the car (lease) from a dealer in Oregon but had a courtesy delivery done to a dealer here in the Bay Area (Peter Pan BMW in San Mateo).
> 
> ...


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

Ågent99 said:


> Well, I'm heading to the DMV on Friday to gather paperwork from the DMV so that I can pick my car up.
> 
> I did a european delivery but then had the car sent to a different dealer for me to pick up the car (called a "courtesy delivery"). I bought the car (lease) from a dealer in Oregon but had a courtesy delivery done to a dealer here in the Bay Area (Peter Pan BMW in San Mateo).
> 
> ...


You're a very patient man. :rofl:


----------



## euro-d (Sep 28, 2004)

Robert A said:


> I did my ED in 2000 and wasn't required to get a smog cert. upon redelivery. Oddly, I haven't been asked to get one - ever - and it's over 4 years old now.
> 
> Back in 1984 when I did my first ED, California did require it, as odd as it sounds. But that had since changed.


He probably has the problem because he had the car shipped to an Oregon dealer and then sent to the California dealer.
If there is a smog test requirement for the original poster, the courtesy delivery from out of state is likely the reason.


----------



## Uncle Fester (Feb 18, 2005)

euro-d said:


> He probably has the problem because he had the car shipped to an Oregon dealer and then sent to the California dealer.
> If there is a smog test requirement for the original poster, the courtesy delivery from out of state is likely the reason.


I'm having mine delivered directly to the same dealer, and have been told I need a check. Franco - you still there??


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

c'mon people...can I get some more responses from Californians that have done ED..not out of state, etc...just normal ED from a California dealer other than Santa Barbara....did the dealer do a smog check and did they charge you? Thanks.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry, I'd be happy to answer, but don't know yet. I didn't in 97 on my first delivery, and I'm not expecting to this time... I thought everything was paid for.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

euro-d said:


> The courtesy delivery from a dealer outside of California is probably adding to the confusion regarding the smog test. That is probably the root of the problem.


Just to clear things up a bit:

The car, of course, came into Port Hueneme (LA-ish) but was delivered (as a courtesy, hence courtesy delivery) to a dealer in San Mateo, CA.

Technically, I bought the car in Oregon from an Oregon dealer but the car never left California (and it won't leave California until we take our September vacation in Canada!  )!

Should be _fun _at the DMV tomorrow, eh? :rofl:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Robert A said:


> Why don't you just register it in Oregon and use Beewang's address up there?


:rofl: That would be nice...save me 8.25% per month! :bigpimp:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

arnolds said:


> You're a very patient man. :rofl:


Well, at this point, I don't have much choice. The dealer cannot release the car to me until I have the registration complete and so I need the paperwork from DMV.

As I said in another thread, this courtesy delivery is only courteous in the fact that I save about 1140 miles of driving (and other miscellaneous expenses that go along with that: gas, rental, etc.) but otherwise, I have to hassle with DMV, etc.

Fair trade, for sure! :bigpimp:


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> Well, at this point, I don't have much choice. The dealer cannot release the car to me until I have the registration complete and so I need the paperwork from DMV.
> 
> As I said in another thread, this courtesy delivery is only courteous in the fact that I save about 1140 miles of driving (and other miscellaneous expenses that go along with that: gas, rental, etc.) but otherwise, I have to hassle with DMV, etc.
> 
> Fair trade, for sure! :bigpimp:


Did you choose Peter Pan or were they the only local that would do you the, uh, courtesy?


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> Well, at this point, I don't have much choice. The dealer cannot release the car to me until I have the registration complete and so I need the paperwork from DMV.
> 
> As I said in another thread, this courtesy delivery is only courteous in the fact that I save about 1140 miles of driving (and other miscellaneous expenses that go along with that: gas, rental, etc.) but otherwise, I have to hassle with DMV, etc.
> 
> Fair trade, for sure! :bigpimp:


Well, even without courtesy delivery, you'd still have to hassle with the DMV, since you bought the car out of state, no?


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

TGray5 said:


> Well, even without courtesy delivery, you'd still have to hassle with the DMV, since you bought the car out of state, no?


I expect, as pointed out already, that that is the root cause of my issue so you are correct.

Check back here Friday evening! I'll post all the gory details of my DMV visit....


----------



## djw521 (Jan 30, 2003)

It is odd that the dealer will not release car without DMV paper work. I took delivery of car in 9/2003 from dealer and then did the DMV thing. Drove car a week or so before getting DMV thing done due to long lines at DMV. Maybe law was changed and or the out of state purchase is the cause of the problem.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

djw521 said:


> It is odd that the dealer will not release car without DMV paper work. I took delivery of car in 9/2003 from dealer and then did the DMV thing. Drove car a week or so before getting DMV thing done due to long lines at DMV. Maybe law was changed and or the out of state purchase is the cause of the problem.


You had to have some kind of temporary registration/plates or something. One simply cannot drive a car around without some kind of license plate, can they?


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

No offense guys...but I'd really like to keep this thread on topic so I can get some other responses to my question and not make this a general DMV/registration thread.

So...where are all the people that have done ED in California?????


----------



## djw521 (Jan 30, 2003)

I forget exactly what I had from the dealer. Some type of ownership paper as I recall. That with the other papers from BMW were what I took to the DMV.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

djw521 said:


> I forget exactly what I had from the dealer. Some type of ownership paper as I recall. That with the other papers from BMW were what I took to the DMV.


Did the DMV require a smog check? Also, wondering why you had to go yourself to the DMV?


----------



## djw521 (Jan 30, 2003)

In 2003, When I paid for the car, 30 days before delivery in Munich, the dealer at that time wanted me to pay for the license and sales tax. I was going to have the car for 30 days in Italy and that 30 days plus the 30 day prior to delivery period plus the 6 weeks + for the transit time from drop off resulted in my decision to not part with the cash at time of payment. When I picked up the car the dealer said the registration was my task to get completed. When I did ED in 2004 the dealer was more cooperative and was willing to accept the sales tax and license payment at the time I picked up the car in the US. The license cost is not great but with a 545 the sales tax was a large amount. 

Hopefully this helps. Seems like you should press your dealer more about the smog test thing.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Okay, I visited the DMV today. I ran into some trouble. I ended up with a permit that is known as a "One Trip Permit" and as you might surmise from the title, it is quite limiting.

Apparently, what I am really missing is what is known as "Verification of Vehicle." You'll find this on the back the CA DMV's "Application for Title or Registration." 

It can only be filled out by:

(1) An authorized DMV rep
(2) A California licensed vehicle verifier
(3) an authorized auto club
(4) a by a peace officer properly trained to perform vehicle verifications
(5) or by CHP (California Highway Patrol)

The lady at the DMV could do nothing for me until the vehicle is officially verified. That is why I ended up with this crappy permit ($15). I can only assume when you buy a car normally that the auto dealerships have someone on staff who can perform these vehicle verifications to the satisfaction of the state. After that, you can be issued a temporary permit or whatever. This thing I got technically is only good from the dealership to my house. After that, it is no longer valid.

Supposedly I could call CHP and they'll come to my house and verifiy the car but I have my doubts. I'm hoping there will be someone at the dealership that I am picking the car up at who can do this for me but I am not holding my breath.

So far, this "courtesy delivery" is really being quite painful. The dealership delivering you the car basically does ZERO but hand you the keys to the car and that is about it. So I'm learning all about how to register a car. This verification is quite important.

I also have the grim feeling that they will require a smog test of me since they will discover (via the ED I did) that the car has a fair amount of miles on it (~1250). However, most damaging to me avoiding a smog test is the fact that I bought the car from a dealer outside of California. Perhaps my only "Ace" (maybe more like a duece? :dunno: ) will be the fact that the car never left California soil. I sure as heck hope I can talk my way out of getting a smog test. The dealer doing the CD for me told me they charge $180 for them now because the state now has all this fancy equipment and such. The rates have skyrocketed.

So, basically, I have nothing really to add to this thread because until I actually can get my tags and plates, I won't know for sure if a smog test will be required.


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

This is $U%% $hit whoever is requiring you to do this smog check does not understand the nature of the ED program. they are thinking that you are bringing a car with European specifications, and want to make sure.


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

2006_750Li_ED said:


> ...they are thinking that you are bringing a car with European specifications...


Funny how every time I explain the ED process to someone they have such difficulty with the idea that it is the same friggen' car you would take off a dealer's lot built to the exact same specs...

Only reason I could see a dealer saying they require a smog check is to stick you for about $170 for something that should be $45->60 - what South Bay BMW tried to do to me a few month back...


----------



## tksung (Apr 28, 2005)

byjlong said:


> I'd gladly pay the $60 just to get this over with....next time on ED (and they'll be a next time), I'll let the dealer handle the registration....


I just went through the process and bascally confirmed your experience. It's just a hassle. The dealer CAN and SHOULD do it for you without asking for extra fee. It basically comes down to the case of the dealer whining about not getting paid enough. For putting me though this hassle (and anther for punting the damage claim to me), Victor Hung at Peter Pan will no longer get my referral.


----------



## surf4today (Nov 3, 2005)

i did the euro delivery three years ago and it was not required and i live in california


----------

